# Goldfish With No Gender?



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi, I have goldfish that all think it is Spring, so I took a fat one and a male into another tank. They still look the same way as in the other tank (thinking it is Spring), but I have noticed that the fat one doesn't have the anal vent sticking out like the other females. Also, it doesn't have any tubercles. But it is REALLY FAT!!! It chases the male around the tank (It should be the opposite way) and now the male is afraid to breed. *What should I do? Is it a girl or a boy?* I cannot get another female or another male to breed with each other because they are in my parents' tank.  And they said I can't use any more so I don't stress them out.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I think you should stop trying to breed your Goldfish, it seams they are not wanting to breed and your constantly trying to force them to is probally STRESSING them out. If you want to raise baby fish that bad try getting some Mollies or Guppys, something that breed a little easier untill you are a little older and more experianced with breeding. If you keep switching your goldfish from tank to tank and raising and lowering the temperature all the time stressing them out, you wont have to worry about breeding because they have a higher chance of getting sick and dieing. So please for the sake of your fish stop trying to breed them .. or at least stop for a few months to give the poor things a break.
Niki


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

For your information Niki i have bred guppies AND mollies AND zebra danios so stop saying that because my goldfish had eggs last night. Ok so i was ready. Thank you anyway on your inaccurate guess.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

FishGuy that was very rude, Niki was only trying to help you. And just because they lay eggs doesn't mean they are healthy. But I'm glad to hear they layed eggs for you.


----------

